# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 12)



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not. 


In the future who knows what will happen, but I'm pretty confident that the world will always need woodworkers at any given time frame. This S.H.T.F. scenario asks you, what will you decide to bring? I'm going to set the rules up on this so that, no, no power tools, and no rechargeables either. The tools must fit in a bag that you have to carry, or be carried. So if it fits it ships....

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._




*What 10 woodworking tools would you take?







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2015)

Hammer, protractor square, chisel, hand saw, compass, hand plane..........
Ok this is a tough one as I am a power tool guy, still have to think a little more but it's a start.
Brink will probably nail it, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hatchet/ax, froe, drawknife, saw, brace and bits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Hatchet/ax, froe, drawknife, saw, brace and bits


That's 5, that's even more lame than one I came up with, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 15, 2015)

10 tools that fit in a bag I can carry.....

1. Bow saw
2. Stanley No.1 Odd jobs tool
3. No.5 Handplane
4. My old 100 foot roll up tape measure
5. Mallet
6. Chisels 1/4"-1" (The set counts as one item right?)
7. Hatchet/Axe
8. A file to keep things sharp
9. A splitting wedge
10. Brace and bits.

Since this is a bugout scenario I'm assuming I'll already be wearing a knife on my belt and have a pen or pencil in my pocket and a gerber multi tool in my other pocket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's 5, that's even more lame than one I came up with, lol



That is all you need. Plus the file/chisels that colin added. I am old- If I have to carry it I don't want to be packin something I do not need.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 15, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> That is all you need. Plus the file/chisels that colin added. I am old- If I have to carry it I don't want to be packin something I do not need.



I'd be taking my kids with me so I suppose I could use them as Sherpas to pack it all for me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'd be taking my kids with me so I suppose I could use them as Sherpas to pack it all for me



Your kids must be different then mine were. I would have needed a couple donkeys for the food and that would have been enough if if they were doing nothing. Otherwise I would have needed a herd of donkeys- It is scary how much 5 teenagers can eat..............

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2015)

Marc this is a bizarre and really fun question all at once! Woodworking during SHTF? 

During RWOL if indeed you do have to relocate/become nomadic then you'll have to have two basic levels of kit. Your vehicle kit and your personal kit which is what each person can carry on their person. Large heavy hand tools such as axes etc. can ride in your truck, but if you've had to become nomadic then your vehicle kits will be abandoned quickly because fuel will be gone in days. You won't be able to stumble upon a long-deserted fuel station in the woods still with 10,000 gallons of fuel in the underground tanks like in the movies.

You have to think in terms of what you can carry. Most people will have all they can carry just with their 2 basic weapons (long rifle and handgun) ammo, water and food packs, cooking set .... I won't even try to list all the items I have several dozen probably over a hundred items in mine but my entire body kit backpack and all already weighs nearly 30 pounds and that doesn't count water, weapons, and what ammo I want to truck with me. Water and food must be foraged/found constantly but still you have to have some on your person. The only thing in my personal kit than can be considered anything close to a "wood working tool" is a cable saw and my swiss knife's twig saw.

Most people fail to realize that in a SHTF RWOL scenario you want to hunker down for about 3 to 4 weeks and do as little as possible, and keep as low a profile as possible while the many millions of unprepared bozos who didn't think it would ever happen, starve and kill each other off. Once their rotting diseased corpses have been consumed by animals and carrion it'll be a much safer to go on forays into the nearest town to restock on supplies . . . . and to find the nearest woodworking store where everything on the shelves will be 5-finger discount - if you really think woodworking will still even be on your radar. I would save my energy for survival though. 

So my answer is 30 pounds is the most I think I want to carry at my age and back condition and no woodworking tools will be in my kit. Unless you're like Greg and consider a compass a woodworking tool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2015)

nless you're like Greg and consider a compass a woodworking tool.  @Kevin @woodtickgreg I think greg uses the compass to find the right end to start on his ironwood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> nless you're like Greg and consider a compass a woodworking tool.  @Kevin @woodtickgreg I think greg uses the compass to find the right end to start on his ironwood.





I love it! Pick on Greg day lol - about time someone besides me and the Two Tony's get picked on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 15, 2015)

A solar powered lathe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2015)

DKMD said:


> A solar powered lathe?



No power tools....you can make a treadle though....


----------



## justallan (Mar 25, 2015)

First off, I'm not going no where! I have everything I need right here.
With that said I need only 2 things.
A rifle to keep folks from getting to close and a pistol for the ones I let get close and then changed my mind about.
And a big ole box of shells.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------

